# would this weird you out?



## hickchick1981 (Feb 13, 2014)

Would if weird you out if your spouse wanted to sleep at the office to avoid having to call out due to a winter storm?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

hickchick1981 said:


> Would if weird you out if your spouse wanted to sleep at the office to avoid having to call out due to a winter storm?


I don't really think it is all that weird. Many people wouldn't do this, but it is not unheard of. How long of a drive is being avoided, and is a hotel close by the office?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes.

It also seems ridiculous and stupid.

Who would rather be stuck in an office during a snowstorm versus being in the comfort of their home and safe?

Unless it's a doctor of the President.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Yes.
> 
> It also seems ridiculous and stupid.
> 
> ...


People who live paycheck to paycheck and don't get paid if they are not in the office.


----------



## sh987 (Oct 10, 2013)

Depends on the situation...

My wife was an OR nurse for a long time, and during blizzards, staff who were on-call, but lived out of town, often stayed in "sleep rooms" located in the OR wards.

But, if it's just matter of driving in the city, it seems a bit far-fetched. Married couples should do everything in their power not to spend nights away from each other, imo.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

samyeagar said:


> People who live paycheck to paycheck and don't get paid if they are not in the office.


Touché.

I stand corrected.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

sh987 said:


> Depends on the situation...
> 
> My wife was an OR nurse for a long time, and during blizzards, staff who were on-call, but lived out of town, often stayed in "sleep rooms" located in the OR wards.
> 
> But, if it's just matter of driving in the city, it seems a bit far-fetched. *Married couples should do everything in their power not to spend nights away from each other*, imo.


Agree completely. I live two hours away from my office, so on a normal day, I commute four hours round trip. This winter has been particularly brutal weatherwise, and fortunately, I have the option to work from home when the roads are impassable. If I did not have that option, staying put in the office is something I would certainly consider.


----------



## hickchick1981 (Feb 13, 2014)

We don't live paycheck to paycheck, but the position is considered "required personnel". It's at a lab. We have a sleep study going on upstairs, so there are some nice beds. I was caught off-guard by my boss asking me to stay, and the first thing that popped out of my mouth was, "I wouldn't be comfortable with my spouse staying out overnight, so I don't think he would be comfortable with me doing it." 

Did I just make our relationship sound abusive?


----------



## sh987 (Oct 10, 2013)

hickchick1981 said:


> We don't live paycheck to paycheck, but the position is considered "required personnel". It's at a lab. We have a sleep study going on upstairs, so there are some nice beds. I was caught off-guard by my boss asking me to stay, and the first thing that popped out of my mouth was, "I wouldn't be comfortable with my spouse staying out overnight, so I don't think he would be comfortable with me doing it."
> 
> Did I just make our relationship sound abusive?


There's nothing about that arrangement which sounds abusive to me. I'd raise my eyebrows if somebody told me something contra-indicative of that.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

hickchick1981 said:


> We don't live paycheck to paycheck, but the position is considered "required personnel". It's at a lab. We have a sleep study going on upstairs, so there are some nice beds. I was caught off-guard by my boss asking me to stay, and the first thing that popped out of my mouth was, "I wouldn't be comfortable with my spouse staying out overnight, so I don't think he would be comfortable with me doing it."
> 
> *Did I just make our relationship sound abusive*?


Nope. Not at all.

I am not comfortable being away from my STBW for a night, and I mean that in the literal sense. I don't sleep nearly as well as when she is next to me. I know she feels the same way.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Me and my husband are very very safety conscious...both of us would entertain something like this...let's say if the drive was long...and it was to be forecasted Black ice, hazardous weather conditions .....after all, wrecking the car, or endangering our lives would be a lot worse then "weird"...


----------



## hickchick1981 (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh good. I hope my boss isn't pissed that I had to call out of work today. I'm also 8 months pregnant but didn't want to play the preggo card.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

hickchick1981 said:


> Oh good. I hope my boss isn't pissed that I had to call out of work today. I'm also 8 months pregnant but didn't want to play the preggo card.


I think you handled things just right


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I regularly open up our sim lab overnight during bad weather to faculty and staff that may be coming on or off of survey travel or who live in the further out suburbs. Our office/campus almost never closes for inclement weather so I try to make sure there are options to keep everyone safe. It has apparently come in handy once or twice during big snowstorms and was definitely a big help one night during the floods this past summer when most of the roads out of campus were impassable.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

In extreme weather, it's better to be safe and alive than "weird". I tend to err on the side of staying on alive, so sleeping at the lab during a blizzard or bad winter storm makes sense to me.

I think what you did is fine too. Better to be very safe in your third trimester.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Since you're pregnant,8 months at that, you need a solid night of sleep to stay healthy. Sleeping at work,no matter how comfy those beds are, is not going to be very restful for you. If you weren't pregnant I'd say sure,go ahead and stay if you're an essential employee and would have to drive in bad snow anyway. My husband wouldn't like it but he would accept it over having me risk my life in a snow storm if those were the only options.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

hickchick1981 said:


> Oh good. I hope my boss isn't pissed that I had to call out of work today. I'm also 8 months pregnant but didn't want to play the preggo card.


I think any boss getting angry over someone calling out when there have been state of emergency orders issued all over the east coast would be a jerk. I think you made the right choice.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Saluting hotchick. I hang in CWI were spouses sleep in/ with all sorts of people/ places they shouldnt be. Boundaries. Your husband is a lucky man.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Depends on what his job is. A lot of us in public safety roles like Fire Rescue thrive in these kinds of situations.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Stonewall said:


> Depends on what his job is. A lot of us in public safety roles like Fire Rescue thrive in these kinds of situations.


I worked for an electric utility two decades ago. The worse the weather, the harder you have to work. They had lots of beds at work with little tiny rooms. They also had shower facilities. They would feed us takeout three meals a day. During ice storms you lived at work until the lights were back on.


----------

